# Muscle spasms from gerd?



## natebrooce (Mar 14, 2012)

Im sorry but has anyone had any experience with this? For some reason I decided to eat KFC last month, I preceded to have shocking GERD symptoms, the reflux was so strong that I seemingly couldn't breath and had a spasm of sort's. I though it was a heart attack and went to the hospital but they assured me it was a muscle spasm.What I couldn't believe was how bad this attack was I literally couldn't walk to the taxi to go to the hospital without my whole body shaking.Ever since then I have made sure to hydrate constantly, but for that week I had horrible heart palputations at night, and could hardly swallow my own spit without a constricting pain under my breastbone.


----------

